# Database Administrator



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi,

I am Database Administrator with over 6 years of experience. I have done BSc(Hons) in Computing. I am Oracle 10g and 11g DBA certified. Can you guide me, about immigration, am I eligible or not. 

Regards.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

oracle.dba said:


> Hi, I am Database Administrator with over 6 years of experience. I have done BSc(Hons) in Computing. I am Oracle 10g and 11g DBA certified. Can you guide me, about immigration, am I eligible or not. Regards.


Sorry we aren't immigration consultants or advisors, you need to check for yourself to see if you are eligible to apply and if you have any questions along the way you can start a new thread or search previous ones to get the answers you need.
Check out the immigration website.

www.immigration.govt.nz

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi there is a lot more information required to answer your question(s) to see if you are eligible. Also, check seek.co.nz to see if your skills are in demand or make contact with recruiters who specialise in IT. Sometimes employers will support your visa application.


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Sorry we aren't immigration consultants or advisors, you need to check for yourself to see if you are eligible to apply and if you have any questions along the way you can start a new thread or search previous ones to get the answers you need.
> Check out the immigration website.
> 
> Immigration New Zealand
> ...


----------------------

I checked below link..
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migra...iapply/points/
-------
AGE - 31 year old
25 points: 30-39 years
-------
Bonus points - Oracle Database Administrator
10 points: work in an identified future growth area
10 points: work in an area of absolute skills shortage
-----------
Work experience in skilled employment - 6 + years outside new zealand
20 points: 6 years
-----------
And if the work experience is in an identified future growth area:
15 points: 6 or more years experience.
The above work experience should be anywhere or it must be in NZ ??
----------
And if the work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage:
15 points: 6 or more years.
The above work experience should be anywhere or it must be in NZ ??
--------
50 points: recognised level 7 or 8 qualification (e.g. bachelor degree, bachelor degree with honours)
I have BSc(Hons) in Computing.
------------------
Bonus points for qualifications:
10 points: qualification in an identified future growth area
10 points: qualification in an area of absolute skills shortage
----------------------
I have all my education and work experience in Pakistan. Could you please guide me, about points calculation ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

oracle.dba said:


> ----------------------
> 
> I checked below link..
> http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migra...iapply/points/
> ...


Hi,

Age - fine. You got that right.

You cannot claim any bonus points for WORK in an identified future growth area or area of absolute skill shortage.
You must be in skilled employment in NZ or have an offer of skilled employment in NZ to claim these points.

Number of years of relevant work experience (anywhere) - You got that right.

You cannot claim bonus points for having work experience in an identified future growth area. To claim these points you must be claiming bonus points for current skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment in an identified future growth area in NZ, which you are not.

You can only claim bonus points for having work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage unless you can prove to Immigration that you meet the specific requirements associated with the skill shortage occupation off the LTSSL.

ALSO, you need to check this as I'm not 100% sure of this one......
To claim for the work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage you must also prove that the work experience was undertaken in a comparible labour market. Pakistan is not on that list, however if you can prove that the company or companies are part of a bigger multi-national company where that company is registered in a country that is on the comparable labour market list then you should be able to claim the points.

You can only claim the points for the recognised Level 7 or 8 qualification if it is exempt from assessment by NZQA - see the exemptions list. Your awarding university and the qualification must be stated or it is not exempt.
If the qualification is not exempt from assessment, to possibly claim the points you must complete a minimum of PAR from NZQA and have written evidence from NZQA of the equivalent level.

You cannot claim any bonus points for having a qualification in a future growth area. To claim these points you must be claiming bonus points for current skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment in an identified future growth area in NZ, which you are not.

You can only claim bonus points for having a qualification in an area of absolute skill shortage if you can prove to Immigration that you meet the specific requirements associated with the skill shortage occupation off the LTSSL.

So, you get 165 points. Very high.

Ive done a quick calculation and I get you at 120 assuming you get the points for the work experience and qualifications in an area of absolute skills shortage.

Clear as mud eh!


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Age - fine. You got that right.
> 
> ...


Am I eligible for 120 points ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

oracle.dba said:


> Am I eligible for 120 points ?


I can't guarantee as I'm not an advisor and I'm not 100% sure of all the rules.
I could be right, I could be wrong.
If you are unsure what you would score you need to seek professional advice.
It is your responsibility to submit EOI with a correct score that represents a true picture of you as a candidate.

Regards,


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

*EOI Submission & Evidence*

Hi,
The below could be very basic questions, but since im a newbie for NZ immigration, can you please help me with these?

1) You can only claim bonus points for having work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage unless you can prove to Immigration that you meet the specific requirements associated with the *skill shortage occupation off the LTSSL.
Where can i get this list?*

2) To claim for the work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage you must also prove that the work experience was undertaken in a comparible labour market. Pakistan is not on *that list, 
Again, where can i get this list? I have worked in India & USA. Can i consider that as comparable laboor market?*
3) You can only claim the points for the recognised Level 7 or 8 qualification if it is exempt from assessment by NZQA -* see the exemptions list
where is this list?*

Also, apart from these, can you please tell me what are the kind of evidences I should submit for the "skilled work experience" and "recognised level 7 qualification?
1) Will an experience letter from my HR in a company letter head and roles&responsibilities letter from my manager(not in company letter head) be enough to prove the skilled employment?
2) Will the University degree certificate be enough to prove the level 7 qualification?

Thanks in Advance,
PJS


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

pjs said:


> Hi, The below could be very basic questions, but since im a newbie for NZ immigration, can you please help me with these? 1) You can only claim bonus points for having work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage unless you can prove to Immigration that you meet the specific requirements associated with the skill shortage occupation off the LTSSL. Where can i get this list? 2) To claim for the work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage you must also prove that the work experience was undertaken in a comparible labour market. Pakistan is not on that list, Again, where can i get this list? I have worked in India & USA. Can i consider that as comparable laboor market? 3) You can only claim the points for the recognised Level 7 or 8 qualification if it is exempt from assessment by NZQA - see the exemptions list where is this list? Also, apart from these, can you please tell me what are the kind of evidences I should submit for the "skilled work experience" and "recognised level 7 qualification? 1) Will an experience letter from my HR in a company letter head and roles&responsibilities letter from my manager(not in company letter head) be enough to prove the skilled employment? 2) Will the University degree certificate be enough to prove the level 7 qualification? Thanks in Advance, PJS


1. There are 3 lists, however for Residency under SMC you'll be interested in the LTSSL :-

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/46052.htm

There is a direct link to the lists from the Immigration NZ website, however it all seems to be down at the moment - just make sure the list is the latest.

2. Pakistan does not appear in the Comparable Labour Market list, however the US does.
List can be found here :-

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/30570.htm

Again, there is a direct link from the Immigration NZ website but this appears to be down at the moment so just make sure this is the latest list.

3. Qualification exemption list :-

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/35171.htm

Again, there is a direct link from the Immigration NZ website but this appears to be down at the moment so just make sure this is the latest list. Pick your country off the list where the qualification gained then a list of awarding university's and qualifications will appear. Your actual qualification and awarding university must be on the list and be within the date range to be exempt from assessment.

Yes you will need letters from employers to confirm your claim of work experience. These letters must convince an Immigration Officer that you have adequate experience in the occupation you claim off the LTSSL. The letter should state the job held and your responsibilities/tasks etc.

Yes you will need a certificate off the awarding university to show you hold a particular qualification. You may also need transcripts of course content etc. 

In all honesty the more evidence you can show in all aspects of your application the better.

Regards,


----------

